# Crunchbang Linux is Back!



## drmike (May 8, 2015)

I know a lot of the folks around here were fans of Crunchbang distro... for older hardware, minimalist GUI, etc.

Crunchie tossed in the towel earlier this year.  For a long time the dev and releases were really delayed.

Someone else has picked up Crunchbang and running with it for the future.  They have a release ready for your downloading and install pleasure:

https://crunchbangplusplus.org/

vpsBoard member @Munzy has set up some direct downloads (Crunchie+ is doing the Torrent download only thing):

https://cdn.content-network.net/mirror/crunchbangplusplus/1.0/


----------



## MannDude (May 8, 2015)

AWESOME

I loved CrunchBang, was running it on my workstation desktop for a few years I think. Was a great distro I though, and saddened when it went bye bye. I've since re-installed my workstation, but my laptop needs a reload soon to prepare it for some travel so looks like I may return to CrunchBang!


----------



## bauhaus (May 9, 2015)

There is much dramalama about this in the #! community.

According to their forum they are just a couple of guys trying to capitalize from the #! name and legacy. I already download it and test it, is crude and not fully working; the main concern for the #! community is about security, clean code and ethics of the people involved.

They are two major efforts born directly from the #! community:

Wally http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=38994&p=1 and

Bunsen http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=39049&p=1

To me it is a better alternative doing an upgrade à la wally and for the long road wait for bunsen. I do not like the idea of running unadited code in my computers.

Heck, it is so rushed that they do not even change #! for #!++ in a lot of piece of code.

My 2 cents.

*EDIT: *Meh formatting


----------

